# Bad choice for a tree stand



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Found this in the woods behind my house. A new neighbor that decided to put his tree stand right on the property line and in plain site of my tree stand picked a bad tree IMO. One because it was in plain site of my tree stand and two because as I had noticed the bottom foot or two was rotten... I was upset when I saw it last year for the first time and had to laugh at the poetic justice when I saw it this morning..On another note I took a nice prime eating doe this AM.. Can I call this stand mine? It's on my property now... 









Meat for the freezer


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sure you can keep the stand if you want to start a nieghbor war. Maybe be a smart ass and post a no tresspassing sign on the tree trunk right next to his stand.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably just leave it there so he will think the trees in the area are cursed and move it. I also like the no tresspassing sign idea.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Heck, that's a Lone Wolf hanger and a double rung climbing stick! I'd say grab 'em! I figure the only thing more fun would be to string some yellow "crime scene" tape along the property line by that stump, and post a game cam just to check the reactions of the owner when he came to reclaim his stand!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Sometimes there is justice in the world. Here's a hint: don't put expensive tree stands in dead or dying ash trees. Your neighbor must be a new guy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm sure after you steal his stand he will steal your game camera. He is your neighbor so stealing his equipment will most likely start a mess that could last for years. I'd take the high road and not be considered the bad neighbor . Sounds like he has earned that title already by putting the stand on the property line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree, stealing his stand is a bad idea. Stealing anything is wrong.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Should have just talked to your neighbor and told him the tree his stand was in blew over and pointed out it was pretty near your stand and come to an agreement. That's kinda what me and my neighbor have done. We end up using each others stands at times and have double the area to hunt. Just takes a little coordination.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I agree with "misdirection" let him know about his stand and let him know its kinda close to your stand, help him find a new location and help him put up stand, and work together!! it should increase you odds.... the owner that owns the property behind me we do this and we comunincate what we see!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was just kidding about taking the stand guys. I mean, who would do that. As far as talking to him, who ever he is, we have never met. They are just starting to build the house. I saw some walls framed from my stand yesterday. I first saw the stand last year and it sat there all season with no one in it till gun season. He was in it opening day when I went out to go hunting. I'll just say this is a small part of their property where it happens to meet mine and there's lots of other areas to hang a stand. I knew the previous owner and used to hunt the next property past this one. I had permission to walk through it, to get to my stand, but not to hunt it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mason, I wasn't directing my post toward you. It was from another post that suggested you should grab it. Sorry if you took it that way.Stealing is stealing no matter if it's an expensive stand or a cheap one. I have the same problem on my property with stands right on the line. Frustrating for sure. Congrats on the doe too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure you could get along with each other if you talk through it with him.

On a side note I had a feeder come up missing yesterday. I really hate thieves!!!! 

There was also a dead buck found with multiple bullet holes in it with just the antlers cut off. I really hate poachers!!!

The sad fact is that hunters themselves are the single largest cause for giving hunters a bad image to landowners, non hunters and other hunters. Way, way too many are unethical deceitful, lawless, untrustworthy, pieces of dung.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just wouldn't go so far as to take his stand. but I would have a good talk with him about the position of his stand and explain just how long you have been hunting that area, and ask him nicely to move his stand a few yrds. or you could just tell him you don't want any deer shot by him on your property. and maybe work out a deal if either one of you that shoots a deer on your own property and it crosses onto the others property has the right to follow the deer.

unless he is just some kind of real jerk he should be willing to work something out for both of you.

stealing his stand would just make you a thief. and there isn't many things in this world that's worse than a low life theif. so I say leave his stand and try talking with him. communication can and does solve many problems just ask my wife of 41 yrs, LOL.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> I was just kidding about taking the stand guys. I mean, who would do that. As far as talking to him, who ever he is, we have never met. They are just starting to build the house. I saw some walls framed from my stand yesterday. I first saw the stand last year and it sat there all season with no one in it till gun season. He was in it opening day when I went out to go hunting. I'll just say this is a small part of their property where it happens to meet mine and there's lots of other areas to hang a stand. I knew the previous owner and used to hunt the next property past this one. I had permission to walk through it, to get to my stand, but not to hunt it.


I can appreciate the sentiment, but it's been done to me. I guess you could unstrap his stuff from the tree and chuck it back on his side of the property line, so he doesn't have to trespass to get his belongings back! I'm a member of a hunting club that has stands scattered everywhere through the woods! When I'd be out scouting for a bowhunting location, I'd run into one of these stands and be put off! Then, I'd never see anyone in these stands during bow, they're for gun season only, so they're not that much of a hindrance if you're a bowhunter.



sherman51 said:


> I just wouldn't go so far as to take his stand. but I would have a good talk with him about the position of his stand and explain just how long you have been hunting that area, and ask him nicely to move his stand a few yrds. or you could just tell him you don't want any deer shot by him on your property. and maybe work out a deal if either one of you that shoots a deer on your own property and it crosses onto the others property has the right to follow the deer.
> 
> unless he is just some kind of real jerk he should be willing to work something out for both of you.
> 
> ...


Sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't! Always worth a shot. My buddy has permission to hunt the farm behind his house. A "new' neighbor also got permission. It seemed that wherever my buddy decided to hang a stand, 2 weeks later the new neighbor would have one hung in his hip pocket! This began to get my buddy a little agitated, but I told him not to sweat it. If he wanted to hunt one of his stands, go hunt it, and let the chips fall where they may. Odd thing was, neither my buddy or I ever saw the neighbor, or his Son, ever hunting one of those stands! It seemed as if they liked to hang stands that they never hunted from! I guess it takes all kinds to make a world!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

...some more pictures. Just like the joke about fish size! The proof is in the pudding...err...photo's.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> I can appreciate the sentiment, but it's been done to me. I guess you could unstrap his stuff from the tree and chuck it back on his side of the property line, so he doesn't have to trespass to get his belongings back! I'm a member of a hunting club that has stands scattered everywhere through the woods! When I'd be out scouting for a bowhunting location, I'd run into one of these stands and be put off! Then, I'd never see anyone in these stands during bow, they're for gun season only, so they're not that much of a hindrance if you're a bowhunter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one stolen as well. I even knew who took it but never got it back...Long story... As far as his stand goes, I have no problem with him coming on my property to get his stuff. Also have no problem with him getting his deer if it runs onto my property. Simple matter of his stand choice being 50 yards +- from my giant sized buddy ladder tree stand I put up for me and my son to hunt out of and 30 yards or less from my regular tree stand...Both stands are very visible from his stand because whe I saw his stand there I thought maybe he couldn't see them so I walked over to the tree it was in and you can see both plain as day.. Just hope he is considerate enough to put it in a spot that isn't right in my line of site next time... He only gun hunts so I'm sure I'll know soon enough.....


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

It could be a simple issue of him being am inexperienced hunter, might have stumbled across your stand and figured it was a good spot to see deer if your hunting there and honestly really didn't know any better. 

I'm with the few others that said it. Take the high road, next time they are at the house go over and introduce yourself, tell him you noticed last time you were in the woods that the tree his stand was in blew over. Then offer to help him find a new area to set it up at. This can pay off a thousand fold in the long run, AND you will be able to help set him up outside of your area... Possible in a place that will push deer your way when he gets in and out of his stand. 

Use it to your advantage and try to make a friend in the process!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I would take the stand and steps down for him and nicely tell him his rotten tree that was over looking your side of the property fell over and you wanted to return his stuff before someone else grabbed it and inform him it's not very neighborly of him to hunt the property line but then again that could start a whole mess in itself


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I find its best to be buddies with neighbors and not enemies. Nit sure why but the weekenders think its in there best interest to be almighty when it comes to their property. Making friends with your neighbors will be way more beneficial.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy had a nice tree that he went up in a lot and shot several deer from. One day I was hunting without him so I used his tree. While in the tree I looked up at the top and could see it was dead. I told him he had better not use it anymore so he picked out another live tree nearby. A short time later the tree he used so much fell over. It pays to pay attention.


----------

